# pack goat hopefull



## Shelly Borg (Nov 2, 2009)

Hi all we picked up a new goat Sat. She is a 5 month old 67lbs hermaphrodite. Her granddam is a 250lbs doe and her mom is a big girl to but still growing.

She has bonded to me almost right away. When I am out doing chores she is right there helping. We went for a walk today and she was never more then a couple steps away from me. She even has no problems with the lab puppy we have. 

Does any one else have a hermaphrodite? Any thing I should watch for heath wise? 
Thanks
Shelly


----------



## ashkelon (Jul 25, 2009)

I don't have anything to add, but since I have a Saanen, I've been reading about them. I too, am curious, since they show up occasionally in the meat herd here.


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

Best of both sexes. They don't get stones and does are loyal and very hardworking. They will also boss the boys around. I have been given a few and currently have one, Hannah. She was a national champion JR kid but couldn't get pregnant so needed a job.

My very first doe was a similar goat, she was a good little trooper and let me perform newbie experiments while trying not to laugh at me.

I don't think there are any health issues associated.


----------



## ashkelon (Jul 25, 2009)

Sweet! I won't be afraid to snag one out of the herd, if my husband falls in love with her, and she's a good one.


----------



## Shelly Borg (Nov 2, 2009)

This girl is turning out better then I ever thought. Went on a hike with a large group of pack goats (about 13) and when I fell behind she stayed right with me. Even when they where so far ahead we could not see them she stayed off lead right with me. So far the only trouble I have had with her is on the same hike at lunch she would bite the ear or head butt any goat that dared get near me. 

I do have one thing that worries me. She is growing and doing great but she never has a "hay belly". She always looks flat sided. Is this ok? I have listened to her belly. Its always gurgling away.


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: pack goat hopeful*

She's still growing so I wouldn't expect to see much of a belly. The ear biting is a sure way to tell a kid was raised in a matriarchal setting. Nothing like grandma biting you on the ear to keep you in line.


----------

